

List of webapp needs from Internet users (includes demographics) - yters
http://pickfu.com/OJPX5X

======
spyder
Most of them just needs a website that teaches them how to use the search
engines.

------
justinchen
_A34 . I would like to have a mini 3D avatar of myself on the web that would
have all my body parameters and "go shopping" to most online stores, try on
clothes, shoes, accessories before I buy them, so that I could see exactly how
the looks would be._

That actually sounds like a pretty cool idea.

------
mvzink
The income bit is the only interesting part.

